# Kiama Flatty's



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi All,

Had my second session on the yak today with some good results. Fished the run out tide trying both SP's & trolling some hard body bib lures.

Not much luck with the trolling but managed a couple of nice flatty inlcuding a PB of 50cm.

photo's attached

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice fish.
You know i have never taken a flatty on one of those lures at all, not for lack of trying either.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice Flattie! I hope I have your luck when I get out on my frist/second trip.

I tend to use bigger plastics when going for flathead, 3" long shads, fat ones too! big flatties will go for them as well as the small flathead, quite the opposite on small plastics though, big lizzards snob the smaller ones. However I am not an expert at catching them (2 seasons in) just what I have found in personal experiance, bigger lures = bigger fish....


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Jeffo well done on the lizard mate


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice lizard jeffo, well done mate.

I am only a SP wannabe but I really like the gulps in 3 inch minnow grub - white. with a very light jigheat 1/32oz for lizards.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done Jeffo. I'm with you, mate - the 3" bass minnow in pumpkinseed is a real flatty magnet, especially in dirty water. Catches the odd bream too.


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice Flatty Jeffo, Everyone has there Favourite sp's. And I'm guessing you have a new Favourite now after that catch. :wink:


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

thanks for the feedback guys, you had me worried for a minute Occy. :wink:

Red, I haven't got a pic of the HB but it is a mcgrath lure, pink in colour with black V's on the top (how's that for a technical description). I'll get a pic & post it. A few guys down this way have told me they work really well on bream.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZPsf7gAADdfgAASU+XwOpJ91Qo///+AMADG1ET1TSaNomQAANqGmTwk2k2oCJimp6T0npoajJk00DQ0AGRkDU0nqekxJoAAGgAxANqaARkloOaTSHTVRztve8WRe7oSoxQFEtqJToB/QkwSpvZvzc2/kTUwOxikPyLjrP9uKtRhUZScs9AZZCTtS7XeFDgw9qAdE06LuS1yKir1daOgetioBA+k0nMyNipKuS1iAh+O7y7wecm2EnAxBCjwJ3+lR2PmppuHtLBjYoJ439azoeWRuERxX0lBRFMeHdSNLXMsaHVYka8Eq0QSwFbUgwGcZhxpIAGYmQvfgVEhrc2JOdYp/i7kinChISfY/3A=


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Occy , Occy , Occy :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWiKh4cAABNfgAAScAWAEoAQ0AoOKbagIABQoAAAAANFMhoNqaPSaaZPUMCWzgxQA7imgcJrR9EsjwIyNeoPmXhOuKnXEmsrBb6/A2EkL8XckU4UJBoioeHA


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice feed Jeffo


----------

